# Some Aussie slang



## Warrigal (Dec 24, 2019)

Can you guess the meaning of these words or phrases?

My stomach thinks my throat is cut.
I could eat the bum out of an elephant.

The dinner menu - mystery bags, dog's eyes, bum nuts, a beaut pav and your choice of plonk, Adam's ale or a cold slab.


----------



## Pam (Dec 24, 2019)

A few of those are used here in the UK, the ones I haven't heard of are mystery bags, dog's eyes, bum nuts but will make a guess at the first two being rhyming slang for snags (sausages) and pies?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2019)

A beaut pav - pavlova?
Nothing quite equivalent to Aussie strine


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Yes I can, most of it except 2 on the bottom line .. because we use the same phrases here in the Uk...so I won't give the answers *


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 24, 2019)

Hmm It appears that the terms must be examples of the Queen's English, since people from Canada and the UK are able to get the gist. I doubt that the Queen actually talks like this but she might understand some of it.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 25, 2019)

How about these words/phrases to do with cars and motoring. Any clues

Bingle, Booze bus, Clocked, Hoon, Rice burner, Temporary Australian, Toorak Tractor

Answers to the first set

My stomach thinks my throat is cut.
 I could eat the bum out of an elephant.
Both indicate ravenous hunger.
 The dinner menu - mystery bags, dog's eyes, 
Both are rhyming slang. Mystery bags are indeed sausages AKA snags and dog's eyes are meat pies.

bum nuts are eggs, sometimes referred to as cackleberries
 a beaut pav is a dessert known as a pavlova 
and your choice of plonk is your chosen bottle of wine, 
Adam's ale is water or a cold slab is a chilled carton of tinnies (beer cans).


----------



## Pam (Dec 25, 2019)

I know hoon, clocked and I guess that Toorak tractor is probably the equivalent of a Chelsea tractor here in the UK.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 25, 2019)

Pam said:


> I know hoon, clocked and I guess that Toorak tractor is probably the equivalent of a Chelsea tractor here in the UK.


On target so far.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 26, 2019)

I know two Adams Ale and the choice of plonk

A Bonzer Sheila is a term I find attractive.

Anyone one know what a Ute is?


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> How about these words/phrases to do with cars and motoring. Any clues
> 
> Bingle, Booze bus, Clocked, Hoon, Rice burner, Temporary Australian, Toorak Tractor
> 
> ...



All I got right was the "eat the bum out of an elephant" and "choice of plonk".


----------



## peppermint (Dec 26, 2019)

It's funny, even in America, most States have different sayings and different accents....Especially in the North East...


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

peppermint said:


> It's funny, even in America, most States have different sayings and different accents....Especially in the North East...



And the South!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Anyone one know what a Ute is?



Ute is a utility vehicle .. truck, I believe.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Ute is a utility vehicle .. truck, I believe.



Yep..spot-on. ☺ 

I just love the Aussie lingo.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2019)

Answers to the motoring set

Bingle - a minor car accident
Booze bus - mobile random breath testing vehicle
Clocked - in motoring terms clocked means being caught speeding. There are various other meanings 
Hoon - one who drives a car in a reckless manner, a show off, usually young
Rice burner - Japanese-made car or motor bike
Temporary Australian - anyone, driving erratically on the road endangering their own life, motorcyclist
Toorak Tractor - urban 4WD that never sees off road conditions


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 30, 2019)

Ive heard the Clocked one here in the UK


----------

